
BBC open-sourced tools to make visuals with rstats and ggplot - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/bbc-visual-and-data-journalism/how-the-bbc-visual-and-data-journalism-team-works-with-graphics-in-r-ed0b35693535
======
fxfan
I had never known of ggplot2. Those are some slick looking graph (ics).

Can somebody tell me if I can call ggplot2 from other programming languages- I
could only find python ggplot but that doesn't look nearly as good (unless I
just picked the wrong examples).

I'd love to use ggplot2 from my scala code.

Can I also take this opportunity to ask everybody to list their favorite
plotting library with their features?

I currently use Plotly with Scala. Great interactive charts.

